# High End Special Viewing Deals ?



## GregGH (Feb 10, 2007)

Hello

Wondering if this thread could live long enough for some of us to post links or details on the 'deals' to go see higher end units on a 'special offer' basis visitation.

For example I noticed this

 The Cottages in Pinehurst   for 2 nights 3 days for $350 ...  one assumes a 'normal night at many higher end units is in the $300-$500 range so it looks like a 1/2 price deal for this

Any other deals to temp us for a short stay and to judge their sales pitch?

Regards
Greg H


----------

